# New breed.



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Cute horse, but it's a *grade*. Please do not mix anymore horses we have enough horses going to the slaughter house.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

*Excuse me?*

Im sorry but i take rather offense to that. My pony is not going to slaughter. And not all slaughter horses are crossbred. Not all crossbreds are trash. How do you think people have the breeds they do now? By crossbreeding. Every breed starts somewhere.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

By breeding period you are creating a problem, over population. How long have you been a horse breeder.


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> Cute horse, but it's a *grade*. Please do not mix anymore horses we have enough horses going to the slaughter house.


If we had more people like .delete. who accepted grade horses instead of strictly buying pure bred horses, we wouldn't have so many horses going to slaughter. There arn't just grade horses going to slaughter, there are just as many purebred and high money making horses dying at slaughter because they are not making enough money to suit their owners anymore. 

There is nothing wrong with grade horses. There are many grade horses who excel in equine sports. I am highly offended by your comment and your lack of respect.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I didn't say there was anything wrong with grade horses. I'm aginst breeding them.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I am no horse breeder. Im not into that. I didn't create that pony. I was just saying that he would make a nice breed. Basically my reasons for posting that was to say "Do you think this would make a nice breed?" Not saying im creating it. I leave that to the experts. If breeding period is a problem, then lets just stop it all shall we? In order to keep the slaughter from happening. Its a problem that cannot be fixed, what about throughbred farms? There massive crops of foals. They arn't going to stop because of over population, because its for the "better good".


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> By breeding period you are creating a problem, over population. How long have you been a horse breeder.


woah wait the person that wants to stick a stallion in with a filly is talking about overpopulating. Its comments like that which make me wonder about people in our world today. :roll: 


Delete i love your horse can i see more pics? His tail is awesome.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Your against crossbreding? Well just you let you know, your precious pure bred horsie was once considered a crossbred before they made it an offical bred. Think about it.

Why thank you Jr =D. Yes his tail is rather thick i'v had random people come up to him and go through his tail looking for a fake tail ^_^


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Ehh  Sorry my copy and paste messed up. Here he is


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

aww he's so pretty. Makes me want him


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

^_^ Thank you


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Of course, disagree with another opinion. How childish. I'm sorry if I disagree with breeding millions of mutt horses. Delete, that horse is pretty, but I am glad there is only one. We have billions of breeds. I think thats enough lol.

I have nothing aginst grade horses, I am going to buy one anyway. She is a 14hh 7yr old Appaloosa/Paint and I think Quarter horse. But I would never breed her.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> Of course, disagree with another opinion. How childish. I'm sorry if I disagree with breeding millions of mutt horses. Delete, that horse is pretty, but I am glad there is only one. We have billions of breeds. I think thats enough lol.
> 
> I have nothing aginst grade horses, I am going to buy one anyway. She is a 14hh 7yr old Appaloosa/Paint and I think Quarter horse. But I would never breed her.


wow don't you think its kinda harsh to call them mutts?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

But no matter what you do people are going to continue to try and make better breeds, its an endless process. I ride at a research place, and they where helping create the new Dutch Driving breed. Its a rather flashy horse. I personally have no problem with more breeds. That just means more styles of riding and more things to learn.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

> wow don't you think its kinda harsh to call them mutts?


No! There horses. We call dogs mutts. I don't know how long you guys have been on here but people call them mutts all the time.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree. People call dogs mutts. Why not horses.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

Yea but i find it kinda harsh.

Usually people call a dog a mutt when they want to insult someone. Think about it. Why not just call the horse a crossbreed it doesn't sound as harsh.

I'm just saying that may be kinda hurtful if your not careful about how you say it.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm not insulting anyone, just making a point. Lol don't take this personally but we have been getting alot of new members which is great that the forum is growing, but am I being too harsh when I say: If you can't run with the big dogs, stay on the porch with the pups. :wink:


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh and Delete, can you tell me what positive impact this grade horse will have in the industry if it becomes a breed?


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

I've been on here longer than you have so don't go trying to shoot me down you post the stupidest things and some of the things you post i think you do it to get people started. Heres an example for one. I never said you were insulting anyone i'm just politely saying you should watch out. Thats what this forum is about anyway giving advice right? Well why do you get mad about everything someone says? I have read your posts and you have gotten mad at me before for posting stuff that you didn't agree with and i've only been back for about three days. Hmm maybe its you that should be sitting on the porch.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

No need to be snippy. Its just something new, something never seen before. Something that can do more, a combination of things it can do. With the simplicity of its size. Again, something new. Its not like im going to go out there and creat it. Im just saying it would be a neat little breed.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

.Delete. said:


> No need to be snippy. Its just something new, something never seen before. Something that can do more, a combination of things it can do. With the simplicity of its size. Again, something new. Its not like im going to go out there and creat it. Im just saying it would be a neat little breed.


I think it would be a cool breed mainly for younger kids. This horse is like pony sized right? If so thats cool because younger kids could have a pony like horse with a more calmer attitude. Do you see what i'm seeing in this?


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

So you don't know the positive impact this horse has?


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I am NOT against crossbred horses. Almost every single horse i have leased was a mix. Blu is a mix.

I think that mixed bred horses have a diifferent quality of every breed in them. Making them special. ;-)

No need to jump to conclusions! I feel the same about dogs. Theo is a Rottweiler / Golden Retriever cross. He has the keen sense and retrieving of Golden. And the guard, protective, loyal, and husky side of a Rottie. ;-)


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Why must you keep on this? You act as if im going to creat it and your trying with all your might to stop me.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

.Delete. said:


> Why must you keep on this? You act as if im going to creat it and your trying with all your might to stop me.


just ignore it like i said before she is trying to start stuff with people like she has in like almost all her topics.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

^^ I wouldn't worry about it Delete. :? 

Sorry I haven't really met you yet...I'm Tye! It's nice to have you here! lol


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Im not going to ignore it. When i get attacked i attack back =].

Pleasure to meet you ^_^


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

^ Very understandable... hehe

:wink: :roll:


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

yea i know what your talking about delete i do the same thing as you can see but sometimes its best to stay away from it trust me i learned that the hard way lol. 

Its all cool though because next thing you know she will be talking about how she is about to cross her filly with the new stallion she got as a companion :roll: of course that wouldn't cause over population. I think she just tries to find something to disagree with is all.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm not attacking anyone! All I want to know is what it can do my god!

Oh and Jr_lover just becuase I disagree with you doesn't make it wrong! Quit being so closed minded. Why do you think my questions are stupid? I did not just post those questions just to get a rise out of people what would be the point in that? Stop accusing people you don't even know.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

horse_luver4e said:


> Cute horse, but it's a *grade*. Please do not mix anymore horses we have enough horses going to the slaughter house.


Excuse me but where do horses come from? Obviously, every horse is a cross somewhere - weather it's from way back, or recent.

And also, I'd just like to point out something - didn't you want a stallion for a companion for your mare? THAT'S how horses end up in slaughter :? 
Sorry for starting something, but since your intitled to your opinion; so am I. 

Anywhom, *VERY* cute horse! I can totally see the haflinger in her (or him? sorry!), I'm a total fan of Haflingers! Anyway, it seems like they'd be a wonderful breed!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

^^^I HIGHLY agree...


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Like I'm going to breed my mare? Bull crap! I would never put her through that! Besides, if you read the whole thread you would realize I am getting a mare.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> I'm not attacking anyone! All I want to know is what it can do my god!
> 
> Oh and Jr_lover just becuase I disagree with you doesn't make it wrong! Quit being so closed minded. Why do you think my questions are stupid? I did not just post those questions just to get a rise out of people what would be the point in that? Stop accusing people you don't even know.


i never said that you were wrong because i disagreed with it. Maybe you should stop accusing people you don't even know :wink: 

Once again your words have come back on you and just like i stated before about the campanion horse that comes up as well.... :roll: seems like no one thinks these days...


hmm do i sound a little harsh people? Sry but i can be kinda like that at times.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

All your doing is butting out all the other opinions. Like you know everything? Putting people down isn't going to solve anything. Grow up or get off the forum if you can't handle what other people have to say!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> Like I'm going to breed my mare? Bull crap! I would never put her through that! Besides, if you read the whole thread you would realize I am getting a mare.


I know you are getting a mare but you were stuck on a stallion....and all that.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> All your doing is butting out all the other opinions. Like you know everything? Putting people down isn't going to solve anything. Grow up or get off the forum if you can't handle what other people have to say!


You were very similar at times....everyone can be.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

so? I don't hold you aginst anything.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I was just saying...


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

wait your the one that seems mad that i am not agreeing with you honestly i could care less i guess you haven't read any of my other topics but i say ok thats what you think and this is what i think....hmmm wait that sounds familair i said that in one of your topics to be exact and you got mad......so i'm the one that gets mad and thinks i'm always right sure....

Once again its falling back on you....you really should think before you speak sweetie.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

How is it falling back on me? Your the one that wants to fight.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok look at my original post. There are the positives.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

people want to fight???


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

i put down the positives too delete. So if anybody wants to take a look at my earlier post you can see some positives about the breed as well.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> people want to fight???


no actually i don't want to fight.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes people get on here just to fight with people. :roll: It's pathedic.

Ok let's be mature about this. Nice horse...I don't agree with it as a breed. Nothing more, there.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I have never noticed any "wanting to fights". lol.

And I don't think I have heard of anyone getting on to fight...


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> Yes people get on here just to fight with people. :roll: It's pathedic.
> 
> Ok let's be mature about this. Nice horse...I don't agree with it as a breed. Nothing more, there.


hmm sure, says the person that posts rude and gets offended when it comes back to them.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Okay, I'm outta here for a while. lol.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I think your the one that wants to fight. But maybe that's just me. 



horse_luver4e said:


> A companion for Janie and so I can give lessons.


I say that you should go to FHOTD and see what she things about having a stallion for a companion for a mare.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Can we get back to the subject? The breed i thought would be neat.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

There's tons of breeds that would be neat!!! lol. 

I think the whole information and stuff you wrote about the characteristics was great! lol.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Why thank you.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

Yea sry about all that.

Yea i think the breed would be great because like i said before about the whole pony like structure but calm characteristic.  i like the whole thing lol. But i wouldn't get one myself because i am quite tall and i think i should be on bigger horses although i think these are very pretty horses and would be great. Do you get where i'm coming from?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes, i am very tall myself and i have a taller horse that i show. But when i was shorter he was my pony. Now he is my little trail, parade, mess around pony


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Back on track! Sorry, I rarely start something like that, unless I feel it's really neccesary.
Anyway, yes, I think the breed would be awesome. I'd totally love to ride one! What are her/his gaits like? Haflingerish?


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Ya the tall stuff. I am five eight and still growing. Blu is 16.hh and he is almost too small, lol.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

haha my horse is 15.2hh but i like him like that i'm 5'11" though but i'm not too big lol


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

LOL, I just feel so long with him! :shock:


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

As you can see in his pictures that he has arab legs =D. He moves pretty much like a halfinger yes. But he can also move out when collected and asked to. We have put chains on his feet and put him under flat seat (it was quite cute). He picks up fairy high for a stock type pony


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

its all cool some people just aren't used to it i guess. But hey Junior is a fatish horse so if it makes you feel any better maybe its because my legs have to wrap around his fat belly lol


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Cheval said:


> I think your the one that wants to fight. But maybe that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay that was rude what does it matter to you what horse I get?

sorry horseluver. even putting initials is just as good as swearing so ive taken it out. jazzy


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

.Delete. said:


> He moves pretty much like a halfinger yes.


Even better  I'm a huge fan of Haflinger movement - visualy I'm not - but the feel is like no other!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

horse_luver4e. Ok we are passed that subject.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> Cheval said:
> 
> 
> > I think your the one that wants to fight. But maybe that's just me.
> ...


actually honestly you where the one that asked our opinion about it in that topic....just saying...

and haflinger movement sounds cool but i'm not sure how it feels since i have never ridden a haflinger sadly


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't want the heat to rise again! 

lol I have never ridden a Haflinger myself either


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

so anybody who has ridden a haflinger? can you tell me what its like lol


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

the only gaited horses I have ridden was a PF and a TWH


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

You guys have to ride a Haflinger, seriously. Their movement is to die for...at least the few that I've ridden. It's very floaty, it's like being on a cloud. One that I've ridden is just so amazing.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

people say that about Junior when they ride him. Maybe his knees make him walk softer i'm not sure but they say he floats basically when he walks lol its kinda funny actually.


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

Your horse is beautiful and its breed is secondary, all that matters is what you think of him! I wonder how consistently that cross would turnout such a beautiful horse?! He's gorgeous! I think Haflingers are so adorable (I know one who melts my heart, but he's a brat also! =p).. =]

As a response to horseluver (Sorry if I'm repeating anything that's been said I just read her initial remarks).. Horses of all breeds, ages, physical capability go to slaughter. In general they are the old, broke down, or untalented [or so thought, such as a losing racer or the like].. but many purebreds and REGISTERED horses end up in slaughter houses by a sour turn of events. A "purebred" animal does not garuntee a "quality" animal... just like a "grade" does not garuntee "trash.." I'm not partial to crossbreds, I happen to like my Morgans a lot.. But again I would never judge a horse based on its breed, discipline, or physical attributes ALONE. There are many things that outweigh breed, training background, or even correct conformation: personality, willingness to work, talent, etc. 

I'd much rather have a crossbred who will work nonstop and is mediocrely talented.. than a purebred that has all the talent in the world but a nasty attitude and no desire to please. 


I guess what I'm saying is it all depends on the horse, and just because a horse is a "purebred" doesn't mean its going to impress me or anyone else for that matter. Just because a horse is crossbred doesn't mean its unwanted or untalented or its fate is sealed to a slaughterhouse..

If you want a cause (and I'm being serious and not sarcastic, as its hard to tell on the computer) worth fighting, fight the drug company "Premarin" and its unethical use of mares.. If your unfamiliar with it, I'll briefly explain it. They impregnate mares and collect their urine for hormones to create a drug that eases the symptoms of menopause. The mares are left in standing stalls all day so they can easily collect the urine.. They take no care as to breeding the mare for a "marketable" foal.. When the foals are born they are taken from their mothers prematurely and often at vulnerable ages... They keep them long enough to keep nursing them for a while (I think as long as the foals nurse for a couple weeks the urine still has the hormones, at least a few weeks post birth).. The foals are sold by the pound.. to you guessed it- slaughterhouses (They may keep fillies, I'm not sure).. And the mares are bred back immediately. If a mare becomes infertile, I don't think I have to tell you where she usually ends up.

Anyway, I'd say that causes greater concern than one girls fully loved and well cared for grade horse. ?


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh I've ridden a haflinger! He was a stubborn "smart-but-bored" therepeutic riding horse.. I only walk/trotted him. I rode bareback, he is so comfortable! Because he's a bratty pony, he likes to drive on the forehand and only go his preferred speed, so it was a bit of a struggle. (He is strong and stubborn and I only had 1/2 hour to ride him) but at least I made him sweat the few times I rode him! (something he never does!)

He had a wonderful trot though!


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well personally i am more concerned for someone actually wanting and loving their horse...isnt that what matters?? Who cares if the horse is a crossbreed, like people above me said, any adn every type of horse ends up in slaughter houses....some people even illegally sell a stolen horse to the slaughter house just to get money. (im not gonna go into detail about slaughter houses and all because another forum i am, on banned any threads about horse slaughter that were offensive which almost all are :roll: ) 

Anywho back on topic, Delete i believe you have an absolutely Gorgeous horse!!!!(or pony :wink: ) I have never riden a halfinger, but i think they are adorable lol. Every breed has in some way been used to improve other breeds, so i think that a halfinger, paint, arabian mix is pretty cool and seems very versitile. 

Also do you have any pics of your horse in english tack by any chance?? lol. I love paint looking horses in english tack :roll: lol


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I think your horse is very pretty. Good luck with him.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Well about 2 years ago i sold him to a pony club in, i just recently got him back. Before i mainly used him for western. So i don't have any pictures of him in english but i can certainly get some. I have a friend who shows flat seat, i want her to put him under flat seat again. I'll take pictures of that and post them =D


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

*half arab*

if those breeds were put together with 50% arab 25% haflinger and 25% paint it could be reg half arab and show arab circit and wouldnt be considered grade so whats the difference of it being less then 50% arab


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

.Delete. said:


> Well about 2 years ago i sold him to a pony club in, i just recently got him back. Before i mainly used him for western. So i don't have any pictures of him in english but i can certainly get some. I have a friend who shows flat seat, i want her to put him under flat seat again. I'll take pictures of that and post them =D


Cool!! Cant wait!!


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

well i have been proven wrong!!!  I first thought when reading the discription it would be another one of those (no offence) but ugly little ponys you see at 4-h shows!! But is DEFINATLY not!! His adorable and sounds very versitile!! and how i would KILL for that TAIL!!! we have to use a fake tail in my mare!! it sucks but keep up that good work with him and it seems to be a pretty good grade breed!!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

PaintsandPintos70 said:


> well i have been proven wrong!!!  I first thought when reading the discription it would be another one of those (no offence) but ugly little ponys you see at 4-h shows!!


Hey! lol. :roll: :wink:


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

No you take a pintabian mare and breed it to a halflinger stallion. So it will be 50% halflinger not Arab. 

Ha ha. Thank you. I have to use a fake tail on my gelding for show too.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Blu's tail is long but with like four different colors in it! White, Flaxen, Red, and Black/Gray...weird! lol  

Because of his dustiness lately, he looks like a red pally! :roll:


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

:lol: thats funny. Junior looks bay sometimes when he gets really muddy and dirty lol...hehe see...












he's a silly little goose.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think Blu is beautiful. I know you love him a lot. 
I had a grade filly born here (I bought her mom already bred) she was 1/2 peruvian paso 1/4 QH and 1/4 dartmoor pony. We called her a pasoquartermore. She was the sweetist thing I sold her to some friends whose kids ride her and crawl all over her. It broke my heart to sell her but I can at least visit her whenever I want. I ride Kentucky/Rocky horses now and it it wasnt for cross breeding they wouldn't even exist.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

glad to see the bickering has settled down. i skipped a couple of pages to the last one cause it really was getting a little out of hand. the only thing i am going to say on the subject is that people need to start thinking before they write. just because we dont know the person on the other side of the computer screen doesnt mean we shouldnt treat them with the same respect that we would someone we know. 

anyhoo, with regards to the horse, i think he is absolutely beautiful. i think cross bred horses have so much more to offer than a lot of people realise. as long as its all done properly there should be no issues. the slaughter problem involves all horses as already mentioned and to deny a beautiful cross because it MIGHT end up at the slaughter yards is a little close minded IMO. 

one of the most beautiful crosses is the anglo arab and no one gives that a hard time because it has a name. just because another cross hasnt been officially given a name doesnt mean its any worse than crossing a tb and an arab. morabs, quarabs and the list goes on...i think the crossing thing should be dropped and only give real backyard breeders a hard time as they are the ones that deserve it

peace


----------



## huntergrl (Nov 26, 2007)

I totally agree jazzyrider!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

.Delete. said:


> No need to be snippy. Its just something new, something never seen before. Something that can do more, a combination of things it can do. With the simplicity of its size. Again, something new. Its not like im going to go out there and creat it. Im just saying it would be a neat little breed.


well i think he is b-e-a-utiful and i dont care if he is cross breed, pure bred or a heinz 57 variety lol when a horse looks that good and is so well looked after who really cares if its not a purebred of any kind.

horseluver - we all have opinions on things which is by no means wrong but when you are so rude/mean in your posts it makes you sound nasty and im sure, if you arent that way, thats not the impression you want to make. 

for the 27000th time in the last week, the issue with slaughter is when DODGY BACKYARD breeders cross all kinds of not very nice horses and get even worse looking foals that no one wants. even as a cross breed i am sure if delete ever decided she didnt want this horse there would be a thousand people waiting to buy him. hell id even buy him  so many horses out there are cross breeds...hang on, doesnt every horse originate from one or two breeds? i may be wrong there though so dont crucify me if i am  but if im right, 95% of the breeds we have in the world are cross bred somewhere along the line. can we please drop this cross breeding thing unless the situation calls for it


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Why thank you. He might be going up for sale actually. Im not sure tho, im really attached to him considering he was my first pony. But we have too many horses and we need to down size. I don't know if i will sell him or not.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

I wanted to post so that anyone who reads this topic won't think members are free to harass other members or ruin the friendly atmosphere we have collectively worked to create and maintain. If I were a new member, some of what I read in this topic might make me think twice about participating here. I want to stress that it is not representative of the atmosphere of the Horse Forum or the character of it's members.

It is fine to share differing opinions, but it should be done with tact, and certainly without getting mean or personal. There comes a point when not letting something go does more damage to the forum than the harm that would occur if people didn't share their differing opinions.

To be sure, I am only referring to one member here, and not to the members who made many patient replies in response to the member's inciting messages.

I won't name names, but a warning has been sent. 

Please use the alert button to notify the staff if you see a topic or member going down this road in the future. Thank you to the member who sent the alert about this topic.

I hope my post doesn't further interrupt the topic, but I couldn't say nothing in good conscience. I only wish I was able to address this topic sooner.

Sincerely,
Administrator


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

drop_your_reins said:


> If you want a cause (and I'm being serious and not sarcastic, as its hard to tell on the computer) worth fighting, fight the drug company "Premarin" and its unethical use of mares.. If your unfamiliar with it, I'll briefly explain it. They impregnate mares and collect their urine for hormones to create a drug that eases the symptoms of menopause. The mares are left in standing stalls all day so they can easily collect the urine.. They take no care as to breeding the mare for a "marketable" foal.. When the foals are born they are taken from their mothers prematurely and often at vulnerable ages... They keep them long enough to keep nursing them for a while (I think as long as the foals nurse for a couple weeks the urine still has the hormones, at least a few weeks post birth).. The foals are sold by the pound.. to you guessed it- slaughterhouses (They may keep fillies, I'm not sure).. And the mares are bred back immediately. If a mare becomes infertile, I don't think I have to tell you where she usually ends up.
> 
> Anyway, I'd say that causes greater concern than one girls fully loved and well cared for grade horse. ?


I just wanted to add to this...those mares are kept in small box stalls, where it is hard/impossible for them to lay down for any length of time, and are under-watered to concentrate their urine.There are really no regulations about the care that is required for these mares and foals. I may be missing some details, it has been a while since I have read the article.


Delete - He is really beautiful. I posted a thread about pintabians farther down this topic, and I think they are really awesome also. I love that some of the regular breeds are "dressed up" with some color


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Alrightey, so I'm much to lazy to go through 7 pages of posts (although the conversation was getting quite interesting) but...

.Delete., your horse is absolutely stunning. I would never have thought of that cross, but appearantly it works!! Very cool. 

And my opinion on crossbreeds (as if anyone asked..) is that you have a better chance of getting the best of both (or all) breeds in the horse, instead of having the problems that are associated with a purebred (e.g. Thoroughbred X QH - when you are trying to get rid of the generally soft feet that TBs have..)

Anyways, Delete, if you have any more pictures, please post them!!... or if you've posted them and I just am too lazy to look through and find them, then tell me to buzz off


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you. I will post more when i get more =D


----------



## fordchic2011 (Nov 22, 2007)

*horse*

I think he's beautiful!!! I also really like his color and i also think that the breed is quite amazing!!!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Tara, Thunder looks nice in this picture but your equitation isn't so great.=D


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

WOW!!! :shock: So much drama!!

I love your horse, he looks really sweet natured, and he looks really balanced for being of those 3 bloodlines. He looks really well put together (More pictures please)lol!  

Theres a welsh arab pony about the same size as yours that my friend rides, actually she's kept in the same paddock as my horse! And she's great. I don't think that my friend can tire her out no matter what! 

I don't care what other people say, grade horses are just as good if not better than purebreds. Actually, with dog breeding too, crossbreds usually tend to have less physical problems and genetic disorders than purebreds. eg, all the QH neurological diseases and such.

Great looking pony! I hope you keep him till he dies.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Harlee rides horses said:


> Tara, Thunder looks nice in this picture but your equitation isn't so great.=D


im curious, whats wrong with her equitation?? im not a western rider so im no expert but from what ive seen of others, she looks good. its sometimes a good idea to explain what you mean by such comments


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Yah Harlee =PPP. I was in a trail class also, equ. doesn't count so =P. ily ^_^


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

do you guys know each other by any chance?


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Ha ha yeah me and Tara know eachother.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^ ha ha ha ok, that makes more sense now


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Thunder is now going to be teaching children how to drive. Finally im going to get him in cart =DDDDDDDDD


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I didn't know people had such strong opinions on crossbreeding to purebred. I don't really care about breeds, when I bought my horse I didn't even ask if he was registered or even purebred, I just liked him for his conformation and willing attitude. Turns out, he is a registered Morgan, and thats okay with me. I'm never going to show him and I didn't really bother pressing the registration transfered into my name, although we are getting there. 

Gorgeous horse Delete.  His tail is amazing.


----------



## firelight27 (Jul 20, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> Of course, disagree with another opinion. How childish. I'm sorry if I disagree with breeding millions of mutt horses. Delete, that horse is pretty, but I am glad there is only one. We have billions of breeds. I think thats enough lol.
> 
> I have nothing aginst grade horses, I am going to buy one anyway. She is a 14hh 7yr old Appaloosa/Paint and I think Quarter horse. But I would never breed her.


Why would you never breed a grade horse? Unwanted horses are due to irresponsible breeding. Say a person owned a grade mare, and they loved that horse dearly. Say they also wanted to breed her so that they would have a baby from their beloved mare. They bred her, and kept the baby forever. Now, tell me that is irresponsible or creating overpopulation for slaughter. You would be wrong.

People have every right to breed grade horses. They have the right to breed purebreds. But everyone who breeds should be responsible. They should not breed if they are not planning on keeping the foal or ENSURING placement in a good, caring family. There is a huge market for grade horses, because they are lower costs and lower budget people/families can better afford them.

They have an important place in the industry. Every breed started as grade until a registry was formed for them. If you never create new breeds you may miss out on something unique and wonderful. Granted, a new breed should be very well thought out and consistent in whatever qualities you are trying to breed before having an official registry. It takes time, alot of work, many people, and responsibility. But how dare you say people who breed grade horses are irresponsible.

I think that would be a good breed by the way. That pony is beautiful, well built and amazing color.


----------



## firelight27 (Jul 20, 2007)

Ha, I skipped from page 2 to the end because I'm horrid about reading long threads...

I didn't realize the convo got so nasty on the next few pages! How horrid...

In any case, my above post is just an opinion that grade horses are great, and you should be able to breed them. And that you do need to be responsible when breeding to ensure your babies have good homes. I don't want to be seen as offensive...

Though I'm quite sure I didn't come anywhere close to some of the stuff previously said.

BTW, does anyone know any good pintabian sites, speaking of crossbreeding? I wish my filly was full arab, because I could breed her to a pintabian and get a half (yes, I like to register if I can because I hit the show circuits.)


----------



## Löhnr (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice horse, original mix, beautiful tail. I think this mix is great for kids and newer riders. Small people as well. But don't get me wrong. I don't mean to say small people can't ride bigger horses. It's just that all the shorter people that I know prefer smaller horses XD. I prefer taller horses, but it's not for any serious practical reason. Just personnal preference. (sorry if I seem to rabble or if I sound defensive, I just don't want another big dispute over nothing)

And my opinion on crossbreeds is that they ake excellent horses. Just take the Irish Sport Horse! (Tbred and Irish Draught) This cross makes some of the top show jumping horses!
AMAZING HORSE DELETE I LOVE IT!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you =DD


----------



## izzie (Jan 14, 2008)

sound a good mix lolz


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Next week im having a driving meeting, i'll put him under english and take pictures and also with him ground driving.


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

OMG he is beautiful I love him


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

hes a cutie! i actually love mixed breeds like they can be very good lession horses. like the horse I ride now is a welsh x thoroughbred. Hes so calm & he has the cute fluffy mane like a lot of ponys have but he also has a lot of thoroughbred in him to..


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok the meeting is tonight, so im going to take pics and upload them


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

ok yay! haha


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Sadly i forgot to bring my camera. This Wed. is another meeting i'll try again


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

Is this really the start of a new breed?
I would call them..Halfrabaints..lol.

He is gorgeous.
Very nice build, and conformation.
To me a horse is a horse.
Registration is just a peice of paper to me.
Also I love the tail.
i can see why people think its a falsy!

-Bobbi


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Halfabaints?

I don't know if this is the start of a new breed. I'd like to make him a breed but that takes years of reasearch and careful breeding. I don't know.


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

It was just a silly name I made up.
Half-rab-aints
haflinger, arabian, and paint

It would be a nice breed.

-Bobbi


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Delete, your horse is so adorable. I always love seeing a picture of a horse and then learning he has all these breeds mixed in. As for becoming a breed, i think it would be cool. The new breed would be very versatile and i think younger riders would appreciate that more because out of one horse they get so many different things to do whatever they wanted to do.

I have not ridden a halfinger, but a girl at my old stable had one and she was just so pretty. I remember the girl would just sit on her and not even move when she was trotting or anything. It looked incredibly comfortable.

I was going to mention my opinion on breeding, but i dont want anyone attacking me. But i will say this, If someone has a beloved horse and accepts that one day their time will run out and wants to breed them and raise that foal and everything. Then i don't see a problem with it. I wanted to do that with my mare before I found out she has HyPP. but thats just my opinion...


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Well he is a gelding so i can't breed him =]


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thats stinky. I wish there was someway to be able to breed geldings, or atleast get their dna to be able to breed.

If you think about all those dog breeds that have poodle in them - cockapoo-labradoodle-goldendoodle and so on, i dont see why we couldnt do that with horses. Its basically the same thing.


----------



## WildPony4Me (Feb 6, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> If you think about all those dog breeds that have poodle in them - cockapoo-labradoodle-goldendoodle and so on, i dont see why we couldnt do that with horses. Its basically the same thing.


Yes, but some people don't agree with crossing dogs either :wink: 


I think that what everyone is arguing about is the sheer number of horses we have now.(over population)

Any foal brought into this world is one more that has to be fed, watered, ect..

There are soo many needy horses , and no where for them to go.

I think DELETE's horse is a good example of that kinda cross horse..

However it is probably a risky cross to try and make,(although DELETE'S is very nice)and their would probably be many foals that are conformational disasters.

I think that the breeding horses need to be judged on QUALITY.Not their CROSS STATUS.

A purebred thoroughbred can be a conformational trainwreck. Sure he's a purebred stallion, but is he quality?

Meanwhile there can be a gorgeous, conformationally correct Paint Cross, who has color, stamina, presense, and nice qualities under saddle......

Who do you breed to?

Of course their are other scenarios, but the problem with most BYBs is that given the two choices, they will choose the one with the lowest stud fee.( of couse that tends to be a conformational wreck of a ThoroughaWalka-Appa-Freisa-bian. )Thus giving crosses a bad name.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> Yes, but some people don't agree with crossing dogs either Wink


That is true, but I'm going to say its becoming more accepted depending on the breeds. Whether it be in pet stores, breeders, or even rescues, certain mixes are not going under one name (puggle, cockapoo, labradoodle etc.) instead of beagle mix, cocker spaniel mix, Labrador mix.



> However it is probably a risky cross to try and make,(although DELETE'S is very nice)and their would probably be many foals that are conformational disasters.


That is very true WildPony. There are even purebred horses that are conformational disasters. 



> ThoroughaWalka-Appa-Freisa-bian


That would be quite an interesting horse, not sure i'd ever want to see one tho


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> thats stinky. I wish there was someway to be able to breed geldings, or atleast get their dna to be able to breed.


I agree. I wish my gelding could be bred, he would make gorgeous babies.


----------



## catatapult (Jan 22, 2008)

i wish that stallions didn't just get bred cause the owners could. I wish that there was a reason for breeding them and that they actually could use the foals. Because if they are trying to crossbreed then they have no way to guarantee that the foal will turn out ok and if they are not planning on raising the possible wreck themselves i think they shouldn't do it. I think that they should be prepared to keep the foal and then after they have confirmed its not a wreck then they should think about selling it or not.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Lol wow this is one hot topic. How did i miss it :shock: 

Well I think its a lovely looking horse. And am quite jelous of that tail :wink: :lol: 

As for breeding.....well....thats a huge topic really. As shown, lol. 

Its like that drinking add......its not the breeding thats the problem its how/why we are breeding them........ Well in simple as terms. heh.


----------

